# Israel and oil



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jul 2006)

Seeing how Israel does not have its own big oild reserves or a lot of them. Who supplies the Jewish State with oil? I was thinking maybe the US but would that not cut into their reserves?


----------



## couchcommander (11 Jul 2006)

Mexico and Egypt I believe. 

*edit* Yup, with some others.

http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/eastmed.html


----------



## joaquim (12 Jul 2006)

A relevant question is : why isn't Israel the world leader in renewable energy? 

Joaquim, a concerned civilian.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Jul 2006)

Interesting...thanks for the link CC.


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

Boy, talk about not knowing....It never came onto my radar until you posted that link and I sat down and read most of it...super interesting, but, I have a problem.


No where in the middle east is anybody doing any searching for ....wait for it......Maple Syrup.     Oh well, I'll get over it


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jul 2006)

I knew they had a few wells going, but found the article very interesting, just imagine how well off the Pals could be if they signed a long term ceasefire with Israel. The NG field off of Gaza could be tapped into a power generation plant selling power back to Israel and they could agree to have a oil terminal pass through both Palestinian and Israeli territories, giving both side revenue. In 1-2 generations the standard of living in Gaza and the West bank would shoot up past most of the ME and the Israelis would want to deal with them.


sigh....


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I knew they had a few wells going, but found the article very interesting, just imagine how well off the Pals could be if they signed a long term ceasefire with Israel. The NG field off of Gaza could be tapped into a power generation plant selling power back to Israel and they could agree to have a oil terminal pass through both Palestinian and Israeli territories, giving both side revenue. In 1-2 generations the standard of living in Gaza and the West bank would shoot up past most of the ME and the Israelis would want to deal with them.
> sigh....



More importantly, the Palestinians would not be so inclined to initiate and perpetuate intifada, etc. When you have something to lose, it makes it a whole lot harder to decide to strike out, know retaliation will come.


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Jul 2006)

joaquim said:
			
		

> A relevant question is : why isn't Israel the world leader in renewable energy?
> 
> Joaquim, a concerned civilian.



Is this a joke, or is the lack of feesable renewable energy just one more thing to blame Israel for?
Israel does not worry about alternate sources of energy because they are too small to make a significant difference.  China's energy demands are rising, population: 1.2 Billion & growing.  India's demands are growing likewise, Population 1 billion.
Israel?  7, maybe 8 million people.  If Israel ran everything on, say, solar power, there would be absolutely no change in world energy prices.


----------

